# Maple Rise Campground near Wellesville?



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

My wife just got put in charge of the young women's camp this summer for our ward. The camp is to be held at Maple Rise Campground. Does anybody know how to get there and what all is available at the campground?


----------



## Packfish

Above Wellsville- just out of town heading north towards Mendon. Used to go up there a lot- years ago- haven't been there in quite awhile. There are signs


----------



## Kevin D

I used to run mountain lions in that little canyon behind the camp, but I haven't been up there in years. I just hope the lions up there haven't lost their fear of humans since the gate went up. :shock:


( -_O- )


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> I used to run mountain lions in that little canyon behind the camp, but I haven't been up there in years. I just hope the lions up there haven't lost their fear of humans since the gate went up.


The rumors begin this Sunday! -()/>-


----------

